# VK - ** FOURWAYS MEGA STORE GRAND OPENING SPECIALS **



## Gizmo (25/7/17)

Join us this Saturday @ The all new Vape King Fourways Mega Store for our biggest Grand Opening specials we have ever had.

Doors open at 10AM till 8:00PM
Only 2 units per a customer
23 Amazing Specials ( BIGGEST WE HAVE EVER HAD)
4 Brand New Juices Launching First at Fourways Megastore

NOT TO BE MISSED!






​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

